# Secret Santa



## Expiry (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought I should do a secret santa with some pals that I don't see often, but we all keep in touch on email regularly.

there are 6 of us, so I want to randomly assign 1 person to each of us to buy a gift for, which I could use =rand() for, but it should remain a secret to me, too.

I'm sure there are tons of ways to do this, but I thought some of you might fancy the opportunity to show off your creativity in coming up with an exciting method.


----------



## alansidman (Nov 30, 2011)

Just found this yesterday when I was looking for one.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-general/798223-secret-santa.html


----------



## Michael M (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a good method..
Fill a bucket with beer, insert waterproof presents, get everybody to close their eyes....and bob for a pressie.

Personally, I'd just bob for beer !!!


----------



## RonaldD (Dec 20, 2011)

Beer is good for me even without presents.


----------

